# Soy Milk Anyone?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was raised on whole milk. I even partake of a tall glass of cold buttermilk now and again. I tried 2% milk for a short while, and even tried 1% a time or two... Not for me. Well, my wife had me try soy milk about a year ago. Her and my daughter, in a woman's typical manner to do healthy things, have been drinking it for a few years now. The more time goes by, the more I like it. Certain brands are better than others, and I really like the chocolate soy milk. In cereal, soy milk isn't bad at all. As for a tall glass of real milk, that soy milk just can't compare too. Also, I still use real milk for certain recipes.... And I refuse to give up buttermilk.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chocolate Soy Milk is FANTASTIC!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

My boys (da boys) all had cow milk allergies as did I when I was younger.
My oldest grew out of it like I did and drinks milk.
My middle one doesn't like milk or soy milk but prefers orange juice with calcium.
My youngest loves soy milk, chocolate, very vanilla, or mix with strawberry. 

A cup of chocolate soy milk blended with a chocolate flavored protein powder and a 1/4 cup plain yogurt makes a great breakfast drink or recovery drink after lifting weights!


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I drink almond milk. It tastes better to me. You can get sweetened, unsweetened, vanilla, and chocolate. The sweetened vanilla tastes like milk left in the bowl after eating one of those sweet, sugary cereals. I usually get the Blue Diamond unsweetened vanilla (40 calories per cup) though and mix it with my protein powder. I also use it in a few recipes.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I've been using Soy and Almond "milk" for years. It's especially good in fruit smoothies.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A smoothie was how I first tried it. As for almond milk, we've tried that too but it leaves a weird taste when used with cereal, which is about half of how we use it.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tedski said:


> I've been using Soy "milk" for years. It's especially good at *killing your sex drive*.


*fixed lol


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

soy milk info
lol :biggrin:
my gf and I stopped drinking it after finding so much info about it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

From the Peoples Online Pharmacy...

Soy-based products are rich in estrogenic plant compounds called isoflavones. One popular brand of soy milk contains 20 to 35 milligrams of isoflavones per cup. Two gallons a week would mean that you could be consuming more than 1000 mg of phytoestrogens.

We could find no specific research linking plant estogen consumption to lower libido in men. One study showed that a tofu-based diet did affect testosterone levels. When men are given estrogen compounds, sex drive often suffers.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

And even if it was true, I'll just eat more oysters to counter it.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> And even if it was true, I'll just eat more oysters to counter it.


LOL! Winningggg! I like your logic, sir!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I avoid all soy as over time, high concentrations of isoflavones in the body can have a significant cumulative estrogenic and toxic effect, especially when they are exposed to organs that have sensitive estrogen receptors sites such as the breast, uterus, and thyroid.

studies have shown that people who consume 10% of their diet as soy (a few glasses of milk, etc.) can increase their isoflavone levels in the blood about 1-10,000 times that of control groups

soy also affects thyroid function in men even in very very small doses (30mg of soy per day taken as a pill)

soy is also very toxic and puts a lot of stress on the liver, most "tests" are done on fully cooked soy which turns into a puddly nasty smelling mush, not the soy you eat/drink in consumer products

unless youre eating soy that has fermented for 3-6+ months, it will also have enzyme inhibitors which will reduce protein breakdown, and unfermented soy is carcinogenic and the last thing we as a group need is more carcinogens in our stomachs lol.

i can go on, but i think ill leave it at.. i avoid soy unless im eating traditionally fermented, prepared soy (which you will really only find in asian countries)



DSturg369 said:


> From the Peoples Online Pharmacy...
> 
> Soy-based products are rich in estrogenic plant compounds called isoflavones. One popular brand of soy milk contains 20 to 35 milligrams of isoflavones per cup. Two gallons a week would mean that you could be consuming more than 1000 mg of phytoestrogens.
> 
> We could find no specific research linking plant estogen consumption to lower libido in men. One study showed that a tofu-based diet did affect testosterone levels. When men are given estrogen compounds, sex drive often suffers.


these were using fermented soy, unfermented (in smoothies, milk, etc.) contain much more estrogenic compounds

edit: i would like to also add that hops (stuff in beer XD) also has a very similar estrogenic affect, so if you eat soy and drink beer.. you might wanna just choose one or the other unless you want man-boobs XD


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

8th continent makes good chocolate silk.

people drink buttermilk? what's the taste?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Whole buttermilk has a sweet taste like cream, yet has a buttery, almost salty essence that you'd have to taste to understand. Day old cornbread crumbled into a tall glass and covered with cold buttermilk is the bomb!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Buttermilk is delicious but i think if i had more than a small amount every once in a while when i go to my grandparents place.. id die, it tastes like a heart attack


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I should try it


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

nutsack said:


> *fixed lol


Hey buddy, stop messin' with my quotes! :sl

Despite what claims or opinions are out there in cyberspace, everyone is different. I consume about 24 oz of soy milk each week and my sex life is just fine.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

tedski said:


> Hey buddy, stop messin' with my quotes! :sl
> 
> Despite what claims or opinions are out there in cyberspace, everyone is different. I consume about 24 oz of soy milk each week and my sex life is just fine.


you really wont be affected sexually from these levels of estrogen, but if you are interested in any sort of sport, recreational fitness, etc. or just overall health.. then estrogen levels are a big issue in many other ways


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Besides... Deep down, some women like boobs.




















I'm just saying.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tedski said:


> Hey buddy, stop messin' with my quotes! :sl
> 
> Despite what claims or opinions are out there in cyberspace, everyone is different. I consume about 24 oz of soy milk each week and my sex life is just fine.


LOL! TouchE, good sir! Nutsack actually used to be one of my nicknames given by the same guy who called me Eyesack lol.



DSturg369 said:


> Besides... Deep down, some women like boobs.
> 
> I'm just saying.


Hahaha nothin' wrong with girls liking boobs. Just as long as they're not MY boobs rofl! ound:










By the way, Dale, after literally a week of searching, all I could find was low-fat, cultured buttermilk (apparently buttermilk's low in fat naturally since it's what's left after the butter's made?). I attempted to drink it and spit it out immediately. I then tried again to drink it, and spit it out again, then once more tried and failed. It tasted sour, really sour, like very strong yogurt. I tried to like it, and could see maybe crumbling up some cornbread would make it better. Was that the right stuff?

Or am I going to have to make a bunch of butter and keep the remaining juice? Haha! Can I buy real buttermilk from a farm or something? Or is that what buttermilk tastes like and I just didn't like it?


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Buttermilk is sour, it is milk cooked in a vat with culture (bacteria) & salt, which makes it sour, kinda like yogurt.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great description, and I suppose it could be accurate. Whole buttermilk is way better though.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Vanilla soy milk for my cereal.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm quality control for a dairy that packages 5 million lbs of milk (including buttermilk) a week


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeo's is one of the best brands Ive found. The most popular being the sweetened version made with real cane sugar.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a vote for almond milk. Great when blended with any sort of smoothie, protien powder etc. Also OK for cereals (cheerios here) 

The interesting thing is that it is low in calories 60-80 calories per 8 oz glass, but it has a sweet taste to me. Weird!

I can drink it straight, but do not prefer it. Would rather have 0% cows milk instead.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> The interesting thing is that it is low in calories 60-80 calories per 8 oz glass, but it has a sweet taste to me. Weird!


Check the ingredient label for sugar with that many calories. Blue Diamond brand offers an unsweetened almond milk that is only 40 calories and doesn't have the extra sweetness.


----------



## monktu (May 15, 2011)

Organic 365 has a line of products including soy, almond (my fave) coconut and rice milks at reduced costs.


----------



## hoopsmcgee (Jun 3, 2011)

Soy milk in a bowl of granola cereal is one of my favorite breakfasts, I'm also partial to Almond milk.


----------

